# peacock gudgeon breeding project (56K)



## Durgidog (Jan 16, 2012)

Thought I'd share some pics and info on the T. Ocellicauda I'm raising. I received 3 young adult males and one female in early January and put them in a newly-cycled 10 gallon planted with dwarf hairgrass, brazilian micro sword, pygmy chain sword, and dwarf water lettuce. There were a few adult RCS and a young gudgeon in there as well. I placed several 1/2 pvc pipes in the tank. 

Here are two of the males, the darker is dominant and the father of my spawns (Big Daddy). Yup, the plants were new and looked like crap:










The fish traveled from FLA for two days and within 3 days of arriving here Big Daddy had spawned with the female inside the pvc. I left the male in the tube fanning the eggs for a few days, and then removed the tube with him in it to a 2.5 gallon. Once I saw fry (a week later) I pulled dad out and put him back into the 10 gallon. At this point the aggression was pretty high between the adult males in the tank, so I pulled two of them out, leaving the pair that spawned and a small juvi male. Here's a vid of some of the sparring going on with all 5 in the tank:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kx2L08phPc4&feature=youtu.be

The same pair have spawned like clockwork every two weeks since. I have moved them and the juvie I kept to a 20 long which will be a colony tank in time. Here's a lousy pic of some fry from the first spawn, they are 5 weeks and I have about 30, they measure close to half an inch with tail fins:










I am also raising the second spawn, they are 3 weeks old. I didn't have an extra tank for them so I pulled the tube without the male in it and stuck it to the side of my 4 gallon RCS tank just beneath the filter outlet. Worked like a charm at keeping the eggs aerated and the hatch is the same size. You can see the pvc tube in the tank in this pic, the fry will be moved out in another week or so:










I may not raise anymore fry, we'll see. Right now Big Daddy is fanning another spawn in the 20 long which also houses male dario dario so I don't expect fry to survive. I feed the parents bbs, grindal worms, and some frozen foods. fry get vinegar eels, bbs, and now some baby grindals.

I love these fish! Thanks for checking it out.


----------



## Redneck Badger (Jan 13, 2012)

These fish are great lookin. Ive always liked gudgeons. Those ones are beautiful. I saw a Northern spotted for sale on ebay and they aint very common here so I wanted it but I missed the auction and it only sold for £1.20. bummed. 
I went to buy some rarer fish from a dealer bout an hour from me an he had one in his tank house. I said I wanted to buy one on ebay an he said "Thats it." I couldnt believe it, he had bought the fish I wanted, small world, but luckily he did cause now he has bred it and instead of me only gettin one, hes givin me some young when I go down to get my channa! Bonus.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Congratulations on your sucessfull spawn. I have raised several of these fish about 8 years ago and they are one of my favorite fish. That is a very genius idea for attaching your pvc tube by your filter output. I always kept a single pair per 10 gallon tank otherwise it was hard to curb the aggression between males.


----------



## snafu (Oct 9, 2004)

thanks for sharing! love the pics and video.


----------



## Durgidog (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the comments. ******* you will love your Northern Spotted, gudgeons have loads of personality. They sure are aggressive during spawning - and they're always spawning!


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

Awesome


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

thats way cool.

what was your water temp?


----------



## Durgidog (Jan 16, 2012)

no heaters, room temp - stays about 72 degrees.


----------

